# 5 Celebrities You Would Date



## magneticheart (Mar 1, 2009)

Who are the top 5 celebrities who you have a crush on and would date?

(include pics if you want to)

Mine are (in order):

1. Johnny Depp (Yup, I bet none of you saw that one coming!




)






2. Jonathan Rhys Meyes (major crush)






3. Orlando Bloom (I think it's a pirate thing lol)






4. Robert Pattinson (pirate and vampires haha)






And I can't think of a 5th one...


----------



## Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL great thread!!! in no particular order:

1. johnny depp (needs no picture lol)

2. james mcavoy






3. josh holloway






4. viggo mortensen






5.george clooney!! oh YUM.


----------



## umraon (Mar 1, 2009)

o, I loved James McAvoy in 'becoming Jane'.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *umraon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif o, I loved James McAvoy in 'becoming Jane'. Me too!


----------



## umraon (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd love to date John Abraham:


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 1, 2009)

Johnny Depp






David Beckham










Ryan Reynolds






Justin Timberlake






Paul Walker


----------



## Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

oooh i missed JT out of my list



ohhh i love that man!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 1, 2009)

Johnny Depp seems to be a popular choice haha


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 1, 2009)

Brandon Routh (AKA Superman!) Just look at that smile *sighs*






Johnny Depp of course!






Jack Davenport






Hayden Christensen






And Ben Barnes


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm I dont think I would date Jonny depp given the chance!

Mine would be (in no particular order):

1. Patrick Dempsey

2. Adrien Grenier

3. Bryan MCcabe (hockey player)

4. Mark Ruffalo

5. John Cusack (really...dont ask..always thought he was oddly attractive!)


----------



## Karren (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd have to do some further reasearch... To see what size everyone wears.. Wouldn't be any fun dating if you can borrow their clothes? Lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *umraon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to date John Abraham: Yup he is a cutey
Akshay Kumar, even my husband knows i would take this guy as a second husband LOL I couldnt find a single pic i liked enough so I decided to put one of his videos, its very cheesy clip but good song and he still looks yummy in it...


----------



## speedy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmm, okay here's my list, in no particular order.

Vin Diesel

Josh Duhamel

Hugh Jackman

Paul Walker

Tyson (the model)


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 2, 2009)

1.Robert Pattinson (definitely a vampire thing lol)

2.Hayden Christensen

3.Jake Gyllenhaal (screw Reese)

4.Johnny Depp (bc no pirate looks hotter than him)

5.Megan Fox (the only woman that could probably make me think twice lol)


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just have one guy. Forever and always!! lol






I wouldnt date Johnny Depp for some reason but i have been his fan since 21 Jump Street. LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I posted a similar thread awhile back...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ate-82141.html

I guess just replace my Wentworth Miller with Robert Downey Jr. now and I'm good. lol!

Quote:
Ok, so this is a little bit of an extension to Ricci's Hunks thread.
This has been going around YouTube where everyone makes a video showing 6 guys they would date. I thought it would be fun for everyone to post pictures here of 6 people they would date (I'm saying "people" rather than guys for those here who aren't into dudes. lol.).

This is, of course, assuming you and the individuals you list were single. lol!

I'll get us started:

Matthew Fox











Milo Ventimiglia









Click this bar to view the full image.





Chris Carrabba

(Dashboard Confessional)




Click this bar to view the full image.










John Krasinski




Click this bar to view the full image.








Click this bar to view the full image.





Wentworth Miller




Click this bar to view the full image.








Click this bar to view the full image.





Jonathan Tucker

(I was SO upset when "The Black Donnellys" was cancelled!)




Click this bar to view the full image.










I'm curious to see who you all come up with!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 5.Megan Fox (the only woman that could probably make me think twice lol) Me too! I think we need another thread about which celebs you'd go gay for. lol I wouldn't even think twice for Megan Fox lol I told my bf we need to marry her because she's single now. haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too! I think we need another thread about which celebs you'd go gay for. lol I wouldn't even think twice for Megan Fox lol I told my bf we need to marry her because she's single now. haha lol! Me too.
I think that thread would consist of:

1. Megan Fox

2. Megan Fox

3. Megan Fox

4. Megan Fox

5. Megan Fox

lol!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok so I can tell that I am quite a bit older than the rest of you ladies.



I had a few on my list until I thought about how they seem as people--not just how hot they are. I've always loved John Mayer, but he sort of treated Jen like crap so he got kicked off the list. Granted, we only hear what the tabloids/press WANT us to hear about the celebs, but still. So here's my list, in no order. Well, John Cusack has ALWAYS been number 1.

1. John Cusack

2. Clive Owen

3. Tim Daly

4. James Morrison

5. Matthew Perry

I'm sure I've missed a few--it's Monday, I worked all weekend, and I'm TIRED so my brain isn't functioning. Oh see--I just thought of one--Chris Martin, and Gwyneth can come too if she'd like.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too! I think we need another thread about which celebs you'd go gay for. lol I wouldn't even think twice for Megan Fox lol I told my bf we need to marry her because she's single now. haha Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! Me too.
I think that thread would consist of:

1. Megan Fox

2. Megan Fox

3. Megan Fox

4. Megan Fox

5. Megan Fox

lol!

LOL I knew I wasn't alone! I think my list would look the same.


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnny Depp





Shamar Moore





Treach





Mark Wahlberg





Russell Wong



http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f278/jazzie142/Wong.jpg


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2009)

Katie, you will officially have to share those pretty boys with me


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## esha (Mar 2, 2009)

Justin Timerblake

And I'll be back with more.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

Definetly with ya ladies on the Megan Fox thing!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 3, 2009)

I dunno, i just don't find her amazing.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm enjoying all these hot men and women, but i'm too lazy to add mine.

I'll just date yours, LOL.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm enjoying all these hot men and women, but i'm too lazy to add mine.I'll just date yours, LOL. LMAO Sure, why not...we share advice, might as well share men! hahah okay that totally sounded better in my head then it does now lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

lol, I know what you meant, hee hee!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL Good cause im pretty sure I just sounded like a bit of a .....hmm....whats the word...."used goods"?


----------



## nosepickle (Mar 3, 2009)

here i go!

some of these celebs are kind of weird, or are kinda jerks, so i'm basing solely on appearance!

tom felton! so gorgeous!






daniel radcliffe!






elijah wood






brent corrigan:






well okay, so brent mayyyy happen to be a gay adult film star, so i don't think he'd date me, but still! and let that be a warning if you want to google him, you will get LOTS of innappropriate pictures! you've been warned!

Zac Efron






figure out what kind of guys i like yet? oh, and tom felton is really a brunette... so my top five guys are all brunettes with blue eyes! lol. my boyfriend has brown hair and blue eyes too.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 3, 2009)

aww, Daniel is such a cutie! and I used to think Malfoy was too, although I don't like the super blonde on him, I can't visualise what he'd look like dark!

reaow! I'm loving this thread!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok.... this is a dangerous thread! Ask anyone in my family - I have always had a celebrity crush! They are just better than 'real' guys.

Let's see... In order of whom I have crushed on the longest

1. Jensen Ackles (absolutely without question)

2. Paul Walker

3. Orlando Bloom

4. Joe Jonas (had to put him in there!)

5. James Morrison

There are way more - I am tempted to add them, but 5 is probably a good number right now...




I pretty much like all the guys you have all listed... and guys, not woman. I would not go gay for anyone, lol.

Oh, and cleary, besids Joe, I like older guys!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 3, 2009)

Only 5?! How about one for every day of the week? lol

Hmm, I guess my Fab 5 will have to be...

Hugh Jackman (gotta love the Aussie) lol

and my four J's

John Krasinski (I want my Jim!) &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Johnny Depp

Jake Gyllanhaal

James Mcavoy


----------

